# The Primarchs...



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Are there any inklings as to when any new novellas will be coming out? I heard that Primarchs is on the work table, but when will it be out...???


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

There hasn't been any official confirmation for the release date yet. It's due 2012, that much is known. Given that _Know No Fear_ will be out March, I'd guess they'll release it some time in the summer or fall.


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

An update: Black Library have added The Primarchs on their website as a June release. The price is 12,50 in euros which makes me wonder about the format and size. As far as I know, only the SM Battles series is priced that way right now.

Linky: http://www.blacklibrary.com/coming-soon/june-2012/the-primarchs.html


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_The Primarchs_ is a novella novel, the same as Architect of Fate. Rather than one large story it contains four smaller stories, each about a Primarch, that will connect with one-another to tell a larger story. If I am right, not sure if I am, the Primarchs involved in this are Ferrus Manus, Vulkan, Fulgrim and Mortarion.

If so its a great line-up, I particularly want more Vulkan. The _Tome of Fire_ trilogy makes him look epic, so it'd be good to see him in the novel.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> If so its a great line-up, I particularly want more Vulkan. The _Tome of Fire_ trilogy makes him look epic, so it'd be good to see him in the novel.


Vulkan! He defines awesome alongside the Emperor and Rogal Dorn!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, this should be good, these are some of the primarchs that haven't been fleshed out in the HH series yet


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> _The Primarchs_ is a novella novel, the same as Architect of Fate. Rather than one large story it contains four smaller stories, each about a Primarch, that will connect with one-another to tell a larger story. If I am right, not sure if I am, the Primarchs involved in this are Ferrus Manus, Vulkan, Fulgrim and Mortarion.
> 
> If so its a great line-up, I particularly want more Vulkan. The _Tome of Fire_ trilogy makes him look epic, so it'd be good to see him in the novel.
> 
> ...


I'm aware of the fact that it'll contain four novellas. It's the price tag that makes me wonder since it's more expensive than other HH books have been so far, whereas _Architect of Fate_ costs the same as other SM Battles books. 

You're half correct about the Primarchs that'll feature in the anthology. Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus will be getting their own stories but instead of Mortarion, and, sorry to say, Vulkan, you'll get the Lion and Alpharius Omegon. These four will be written by Graham McNeill, Nick Kyme, Gav Thorpe and Rob Sanders in order of Primarchs mentioned. At least that's the latest info on the subject.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I suspect the confusion is with Mortarion and Vulkan in Promethean Sun.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as the Ferrus story is one where he kicks ass instead of getting his ass kicked, it'll be good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Lion and Alpharius huh? Well the Hydra is a very nice addition, anything with him in it is welcome, something to show more of the mysterious twin Primarch. As for the Lion, well we'll see, he is cool but not the Primarch I would have picked for the novel.


Lord of the Night


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well re-reading legion, and seeing the Cabal saying the Angels are full of corruption, it will be good to see some comparisons with the Alpha Legion...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

The Lion vs. The Wolf King would be a good story to touch on. i feel HH is lacking abit in inter-primarch relations to further expand on how and why the heresy happened and why some turned and why some stayed loyal. maybe abit of the personal thoughts of each primarch on the others would be good if done in a introspective point of view but anything primarch is a good addition to HH some im looking forward to this book muchly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree, some of my favourite parts of the heresy series are the parts where the different primarchs interact with eachother


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not enough Loyal Primarchs conversing with each other imo, Promethean Sun was quite refreshing in that aspect slightly, although Mortarion still sucks ass in that department.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The thing I'm seeing as I've read and re-read the novels is that where traitor and loyal primarch relations are shown, they are shown as getting on really well, like Horus and Sanguinus, and then where loyal primarchs are shown, they don't always get on, such as Vulkan and Ferus. 
I realise this is probably to heighten the feeling of tragedy, where brothers turn on brothers that they loved. What I'm not seeing is union between loyalist and traitor, or even clear differences as to why each one went the way they did. Again, I realise there is no clear lines but still. Horus and Sanguinus were close, but Guilliman and Russ weren't...
Why would Horus feel more betrayed by the Emperor's return to earth than, say, Sanguinus? 
I guess in the end we'll get a picture of the primarchs just choosing their sides for their own personal reasons, with no real unity. Horus for power and because he felt betrayed, Alpharius because of what he was told, Lorgar because he felt spurned, Dorn and Guilliman because they believed in the Imperium. Mortarion... who knows... Fulgrim was tricked. Angron was just plain crazy!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought Ferrus and Vulkan where pretty friendly, Ferrus is just a hard ass and Vulkan's compassion made him smile actually.

I'd love to see all the Primarchs together, maybe at that feast where Pertruabo ended up hating Dorn because he said he could defend anything against him (not actually what he said but that was the jist of it) ended in a brawl but a lot of the Primarchs where there I thought.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually, that would be a great story to tell. and of course the lion vs wolf king, because it would be good to finally get a definitive(ish) telling of that one


----------

